# ISIS Pharmaceuticals Test 400



## TheBigIAm (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi everyone.

New to the forum. But from what I see there's definitely plenty of great info here.

So, basically I got some ISIS Pharmaceuticals Test 400 yesterday.

Never heard of it before so I googled a few things about it and this site seemed to have the most info on ISIS.

Would just like a few opinions on the stuff as I've only ever used Lixus Labs before and I'm a bit sceptical on using something I don't know much about.

Anything I should look out for (many fakes going about, how to tell if fake etc etc)

Also, has anyone got any pics of the test 400 for comparisson?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated

Cheers folks


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Its a new brand mate so there is not much info on it but the little there is it seems good and there packing is great too so that's a plus

Here is a picture another member posted


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

all the stuff ive used has the same mix ba2% bb20% EO+SO,the sus had a little pip,the rest

including the tprop was pip free,ive got some 400 and more tri deca for later...so bang in

3mil a week mate and give us your thoughts lol.


----------



## TheBigIAm (Jan 6, 2012)

mal said:


> all the stuff ive used has the same mix ba2% bb20% EO+SO,the sus had a little pip,the rest
> 
> including the tprop was pip free,ive got some 400 and more tri deca for later...so bang in
> 
> 3mil a week mate and give us your thoughts lol.


Yeah, that's the same mix printed on the bottle. Though, the main thing that's making me think it's fake is the oil doesn't seem very thick in comparison to the lixus labs test400. It's clear liquid, very runny. As opposed to the lixus which is thick and has a yellowish tint to it. Is your test400 the same pal?

I'm running it at 600mg test400, 300mg deca p/w.

Cheers for the advice.


----------



## TheBigIAm (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the photo Apple. Very helpful.

My bottle looks the same, only difference I could see is the cap at the top is a darker blue than the ones pictured. Though, with UG labs I'm sure not everything is going to be the same.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

TheBigIAm said:


> Yeah, that's the same mix printed on the bottle. Though, the main thing that's making me think it's fake is the oil doesn't seem very thick in comparison to the lixus labs test400. It's clear liquid, very runny. As opposed to the lixus which is thick and has a yellowish tint to it. Is your test400 the same pal?
> 
> I'm running it at 600mg test400, 300mg deca p/w.
> 
> Cheers for the advice.


Regarding the oil

Lixus use grape seed oil ad there carrier , a cheap and thickish oil that has either a yellow or greenish tint to it

Isis use a blend of gso and eo (eo is an expencive solvent ) useing eo as a carrier makes the finished product so much thiner and smoother so there is the reason why it's thin

In future don't judge your gear by how thick or what colour it is as many different labs use different oils and solvents .

Isis look very well made and look like a quality product and if I had to pick either lixus (cheaply made) or Isis then Isis would be the one


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

TheBigIAm said:


> Yeah, that's the same mix printed on the bottle. Though, the main thing that's making me think it's fake is the oil doesn't seem very thick in comparison to the lixus labs test400. It's clear liquid, very runny. As opposed to the lixus which is thick and has a yellowish tint to it. Is your test400 the same pal?
> 
> I'm running it at 600mg test400, 300mg deca p/w.
> 
> Cheers for the advice.


does lixus use ethyl oleate aswell?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

jake87 said:


> does lixus use ethyl oleate aswell?


I think most of there products are oil based not eo based ,lixus was once a good lab but not anymore


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm on the isis test400, Masteron and eq at the moment and loving it, only downside is I can't get rid of this hardon lol just as well I'm away for a dirty weekend with my wife


----------



## TheBigIAm (Jan 6, 2012)

apple said:


> Regarding the oil
> 
> Lixus use grape seed oil ad there carrier , a cheap and thickish oil that has either a yellow or greenish tint to it
> 
> ...


That's a brilliant piece of information there mate. Much appreciated.

It's put my mind at ease. Thought I was going to have to run around looking for another bottle of test400.lol. Due to jab tomorrow too.

I'll keep you all updated on how the gain's go.

Thanks again Apple.


----------



## TheBigIAm (Jan 6, 2012)

skinso said:


> I'm on the isis test400, Masteron and eq at the moment and loving it, only downside is I can't get rid of this hardon lol just as well I'm away for a dirty weekend with my wife


Lmfao, well at least you know it's working then pal. May as well make the most of it with the wife.lol.

Take it there's plenty of this Isis stuff going about n.Ireland?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

TheBigIAm said:


> That's a brilliant piece of information there mate. Much appreciated.
> 
> It's put my mind at ease. Thought I was going to have to run around looking for another bottle of test400.lol. Due to jab tomorrow too.
> 
> ...


Your welcome mate .


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm friends with the guy bringing it over tho its been filtered out all over


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm starting some Isis test e on Monday here cant wait now from the feed back on the lab its sounding like quality gear will add my 2pence when its in full swing.


----------



## SS29 (Nov 20, 2008)

Any updates on how this lab is doing from the guys pinning it?


----------



## Kiddvoo (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi guys I have been on this Isis test 400 for 9 weeks been through 2 bottles and just bought my 3rd today but my last 2 seem to be relatively clear with maybe a tidbit of yellow but my new bottle is a rather darker yellow was just wondering of you guys have noticed or had this and if so is it ok or is there something wrong with it

Thank


----------



## no1_gym (Jan 7, 2012)

Kiddvoo said:


> Hi guys I have been on this Isis test 400 for 9 weeks been through 2 bottles and just bought my 3rd today but my last 2 seem to be relatively clear with maybe a tidbit of yellow but my new bottle is a rather darker yellow was just wondering of you guys have noticed or had this and if so is it ok or is there something wrong with it
> 
> Thank


Whats the results like mate? Im thinking of trying it either there test 400 or rohm labs can get isis test 400 cheaper tho.. So want to know if its any good


----------



## ricksym808 (Feb 24, 2012)

apple said:


> Regarding the oil
> 
> Lixus use grape seed oil ad there carrier , a cheap and thickish oil that has either a yellow or greenish tint to it
> 
> ...


----------



## ricksym808 (Feb 24, 2012)

You sound like a rep for the lab mate !! lol


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm using ISIS prop alongside pharma test e, and i can tell you its fantastic, first time using ISIS and undoubtable its one of the best UGL's test prop I've used


----------



## jay-jay (Jul 6, 2012)

any 1 got any knowledge on ISis sus 250 ???? iv just got some but the label is stuck on slanted and iv been told its a sign of a counterfeit product but it is possible that a batch was made with slanted labels as all it takes is the machine to have been banged whilst it was labelling the products cos i usta work in a place that labeld bottles and every now n then it would happen, im just trying to find out if thers any more out there like that


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

jay-jay said:


> any 1 got any knowledge on ISis sus 250 ???? iv just got some but the label is stuck on slanted and iv been told its a sign of a counterfeit product but it is possible that a batch was made with slanted labels as all it takes is the machine to have been banged whilst it was labelling the products cos i usta work in a place that labeld bottles and every now n then it would happen, im just trying to find out if thers any more out there like that


ISIS is an underground lab. They are stuck on by hand most likely.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Natty.Solider said:


> ISIS is an underground lab. They are stuck on by hand most likely.


Mate, don't waste your time, I tried telling him in a thread he started and he just called me ''thick'' :lol:


----------



## jay-jay (Jul 6, 2012)

u sure its an under ground lab iv read its 1 of the leading labs making drugs for health purposes


----------



## jay-jay (Jul 6, 2012)

u started getin bein an idiot for no reason natty.soldier has just answered like a normal mature bloke so grow up hot dog


----------



## jay-jay (Jul 6, 2012)

:confused1:


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## aces_high_4 (Jan 11, 2011)

TheBigIAm said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> New to the forum. But from what I see there's definitely plenty of great info here.
> 
> ...


I don't know if it helps but I have just finished a cycle of test prop from this lab. I know the source I got the gear from is reliable, however I didn't have as good gains with this as I did with lixus prop. Also in the first month of using it I experienced what I can only explain as gear flu... Constantly feeling sick after eating. I was told this could be a side effect of this gear. If you want a picture of the bottle for reference I can take one for you.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

This lab is :nono:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

DiamondDixie said:


> This lab is :nono:


Why? Ive used a lot of their stuff and found it 100%.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

jay-jay said:


> u sure its an under ground lab iv read its 1 of the leading labs making drugs for health purposes


Where did you read this on there website?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Pain2Gain said:


> Where did you read this on there website?


Ya.....Ive read that too...even had a look for their office in Milan but couldnt find it....haha.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

jay-jay said:


> u sure its an under ground lab iv read its 1 of the leading labs making drugs for health purposes


Yes mate. They probably operate knowing this is what people think. There IS a large corporation called ISIS but its not this one.

This is the legit ISIS - http://www.isispharm.com/index.htm

This is the UGL ISIS - http://www.isispharmaceuticals.eu/index.php

The rules of the UGL world is, there are no rules. Someone could create a UGL called Phizer if you know what I mean.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

is this the dude who made them ther steroids then ...he looks like he know's what he is doing.. :whistling:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeez he certainly does doesn't he? I'm guessing he's rocking up a batch of tren there....look at the concentraton on him....sound man too I'd bet!! :thumbup1:


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

wish it was him that put the labels on the vial's


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Mixed reviews on this lab... Stick to the labs that have been around for a while... Rohm and Prochem...


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

I had great gains with ISIS test 400 in strength and size mostly strength but i will say i have loads off spots on my chest and shoulders which is very uncomfortable.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Popping thems half the fun Johnny!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

It's UGL simple those of us with something separating the ear holes are all aware of that.

That said I rate them, I used half a dozen of there products and all have been good inc the t400 which is definately dosed nicely. I'd quite happily run ISIS in favour of prochem and rohm.

They have now made my top 3 list alpha, GB and Isis


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Yep same as...used a good few of their bits and found them at least as good as ProChem...the testonon 350 is a great all round blend...half my town is looking for it, its become a staple here. :thumb:


----------



## scottsedgemore (May 15, 2012)

Looks good to go bro.... Have the box got a verification code on it ? All ways good to check its legit bro. No worrries if it hasn't the first batch Isis made didn't have it. Other than that looks good to me a lot of boys I now are using Isis atm and seem to be getting good results keep us posted


----------



## potent (Jul 9, 2012)

i was using isis promaestron and ive been getting good lean gains my guy is gone now so been using eurochem rip blend i find iam carrying more water on it than i shud be.. can get me in touch with ur guy for isis pal?


----------



## Dave3g (Apr 14, 2011)

Have used ISIS test 400, ISIS tri tren and ISIS eq and found them all good,,, well except the tren that played havoc with my cardio but apart from that got great results lol


----------



## hoquen (Sep 28, 2009)

Has anyone tried ISIS T250..? :confused1:


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Went to the steroid clinic in nottigham last week and there are photocopied a4 peices of paper warning about isis test 400 on the amount of people they have had come in complaining of swellings, absess's etc.


----------



## ellsjordan (Jul 9, 2014)

Sustanation said:


> Went to the steroid clinic in nottigham last week and there are photocopied a4 peices of paper warning about isis test 400 on the amount of people they have had come in complaining of swellings, absess's etc.


Same here with my clinic in sheffield...


----------



## jchpowell (Jan 9, 2015)

Sustanation said:


> Went to the steroid clinic in nottigham last week and there are photocopied a4 peices of paper warning about isis test 400 on the amount of people they have had come in complaining of swellings, absess's etc.





ellsjordan said:


> Same here with my clinic in sheffield...


I'm using isis test 400 right now, had my 2nd jab yesterday, no issues so far.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I wont support ISIS


----------



## ellsjordan (Jul 9, 2014)

jchpowell said:


> I'm using isis test 400 right now, had my 2nd jab yesterday, no issues so far.


Keep us updated how you go bud.


----------



## jamlow (May 18, 2015)

Hi guys, could anyone point me in the best direction to be able to order isis test 400?


----------



## mr_smoove (Dec 15, 2014)

I ran Isis T400 before christmas....got me some good gains out of it....people kept saying I've gone massive i only used 0.6 ml a week split into two jabs.

Im running Renvex T400 now at 1 Ml a week split into two jabs...cant say I'm getting the same results tbh....im in week 4 now and seeing small strength gains...thinking to finish the course on Neuro Pharma.


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 3, 2012)

Johnboracay said:


> I think ISIS Will go under soon. Hardly the best name to call AAS!
> 
> ISIS: Islamic State of Iraq and Syria
> 
> :laugh:


with a name like that you never no wots in it mg:


----------

